# Game 35, Bucks vs Nets



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (13-21) vs. New Jersey Nets (10-26).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/113123084.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Figures it would be a game the Bucks were in control of throughout that FSN wouldn't air. But a victory is good.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, no Bogut and we just own the Nets in their house tonight. Great game by Ersan and another great one from CDR. Hopefully this becomes a regular thing from CDR and if Ersan could put these numbers consistently even better. I would like to see a starting lineup of Jennings/Salmons/CDR/Ersan/Bogut.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Wow, no Bogut and we just own the Nets in their house tonight. Great game by Ersan and another great one from CDR. Hopefully this becomes a regular thing from CDR and if Ersan could put these numbers consistently even better. I would like to see a starting lineup of Jennings/Salmons/CDR/Ersan/Bogut.


That's a nice starting line up. It'll be interesting to see what Skiles does when Gooden starts playing again.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The 24-year-old Douglas-Roberts scored one point for every candle on his cake, finishing with 24 points on 9-of-14 shooting, and Ersan Ilyasova added a season-high 22 points and 13 rebounds while getting the start at center. Ilyasova started for Andrew Bogut, who was out with a virus.
> 
> "Knowing that Bogut was out, we really emphasized energy at the beginning," Douglas-Roberts said. "We knew how important this game was to us. We need to win these kind of games."
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/113141839.html

A good way to celebrate your birthday.


----------

